# It's official



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I leave here on December 5th for Alicante...for good


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

For good? As in this is it, marsalam egypt?

Wow, that's big news! Congratulations!

What is Alicante like?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Just in time for Christmas! 

I hope your move goes smoothly! (Will you still moderate our forum?)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alicante is lovely... a nicely laid out city with plenty of things to keep me occupied. Nice marina, beach and the best of it is... it is not touristy.. I have photos of the huge beach near the airport taken in August and the beach is almost empty. The city remains very Spanish with little English being heard.
I live inland in the Vinalopó valley with the mountains as a back drop. I am looking forward to getting a vegetable garden up and growing plus I am going to build a shelter for the goats when I get there. I am soooooooooo excitied,

maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

oh, that sounds very nice, I hope you will be very happy there. 
Vegetable Garden, goats...You sound just like my mother, lol!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I will still moderate the forum,
go smoothly lol well I was out on Wednesday with someone from the forum and I lost my debit card... I came home and turned the place upside down in case I hadnt taken it out.. I finally phoned at midnight and cancelled the card... leaving me here with no means to get cash... guess what I found this morning in my work handbag??

I arrive in Alicante at 9 am on the 5th and it is my grandsons 14th birthday.. he says it's the best birthday present he could get and says he will now save plastic bottles so that we can make ginger beer together.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Henny Penny, Chiken Licken, and Chicken Tikka... Chickens, Masala, Tandoori and Coronation were not to be found when I took this photo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Homer and Bart.. we have a Marg but maybe she was away chasing the chickens lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> oh, that sounds very nice, I hope you will be very happy there.
> Vegetable Garden, goats...You sound just like my mother, lol!





We have goats, chickens, vegetables, cats , dogs and I am hoping to buy a horse for me and a pony for my grand daughter... my daughter is at this very moment off looking at a pot bellied pig for me lol,
We have an olive grove plus the following trees fig, lemon, orange, apple, grapes and another Spanish fruit that I can't remember the name of lol 

I love gardening and I am really looking forward to get stuck in... I had a good planting, weeding session in August but it is only me and Emma aged 6 that enjoy the garden so I will be busy getting it all back in shape when I get over there.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OH wow!!! I am VERY happy for you!!! Chickens are excellent pets and entertaining to watch.

Yes Alicante is very nice you are certainly going to a better place I hope your move goes very smoothly for you:clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I arrive in Alicante at 9 am on the 5th and it is my grandsons 14th birthday.. he says it's the best birthday present he could get and says he will now save plastic bottles so that we can make ginger beer together.


That is so lovely.

Congratulations on your move to a much, much better place to live in. lane:

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> That is so lovely.
> 
> Congratulations on your move to a much, much better place to live in. lane:
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Well anywhere has got to be better than Egypt so here's wishing you all the best for your new life in Spain :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone... you have no idea how excited I am.
I was offered a huge salary increase to stay and I was tempted for about 10 seconds lol
I did offer to work part time... 6 weeks on 6 weeks off but they don't want me that much lol 
I have had a job offer in London but I am going to take a month off before I even think about work. I am going to put Oxford St to shame... I am going to put lights up on everything and anything... might even decorate the hen house lol x


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Wonderful news Maiden! What a great start to a new year! Best wishes in it all. xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter was chatting to me on msn last night and told me that she could hear Emma talking to her brother James.

Emma... I have to find my gardening apron and that thing Annie (thats me) uses to when she is planting.

James....What are you going to be planting.


Emma... mmmm I don't know but it will be something cos Annie likes to boss me about and make me do the garden but I am telling her I am not brushing the muck up and she will need to buy me new shoes cos the dogs chewed my shoes for the garden.

Emma... maybe we could plant rainbow and get a rainbow tree

James... your stupid Emma you can't plant a rainbow

Emma... yes you can Annie always tells me I can grow whatever I want.



Lol of course I don't boss her about she is too much a diva to be bossed by anyone but she does like to garden with me and I Like to encourage her


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Bless! Hope there's a ton of gold at the end of that rainbow you both plant!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 2818
> 
> 
> Henny Penny, Chiken Licken, and Chicken Tikka... Chickens, Masala, Tandoori and Coronation were not to be found when I took this photo
> ...



LOl, Catchy names! How did they come up with them


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We have goats, chickens, vegetables, cats , dogs and I am hoping to buy a horse for me and a pony for my grand daughter... my daughter is at this very moment off looking at a pot bellied pig for me lol,
> We have an olive grove plus the following trees fig, lemon, orange, apple, grapes and another Spanish fruit that I can't remember the name of lol
> 
> I love gardening and I am really looking forward to get stuck in... I had a good planting, weeding session in August but it is only me and Emma aged 6 that enjoy the garden so I will be busy getting it all back in shape when I get over there.


Lovely animals, but choose your Pony very very carefully... My parents in law used to have lots of animals too (they are french, they live near Normandy). ANyways, they got a Pony, female, that lived with the sheep. The pony thougth of herself as one more sheep and followed them and behave like one too, except that she became very agressive towards people, I was really scared of her.

But I love horses!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks Lizzie but I have always had horses and ponies so I am not a novice on their welfare etc, and stupidly at what time I had 15!! and no I didn't have a riding school.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Best of luck to both you and your family :clap2:

And I second hurghadapat on both the comment and the wishes


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Congratulation on finally getting out, It sounds like you'll have a wonderful life there. You'll be missed here, your comments and observations on everyday life here are great fun. 
Will you still be mod?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the congratulations , yes I will still be mod despite not living here.. after all we have people who just come on holiday and are an authority on Egypt and life here 

It is a bitter sweet going, I must say I will not miss Egypt one bit but I will miss all my friends and two special members of my staff.. Hisham my house boy who has grown up with me and Aine my maid. I would love to take them with me to give them a better chance in life but I can't afford to employ live in staff once I leave here plus I wont have the work for them.. I only have a tiny place in Spain and my other property is just about to be sold.. Inshaallah ... god that is a word I will not miss you just know the minute they say that the thing you want doing is not going to be done and they are getting in their excuse first 

Maiden


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> . after all we have people who just come on holiday and are an authority on Egypt and life here
> 
> Maiden


I am not an authority I have been 5 times, the last time for 4 weeks and I know it's challenging and errr the Sahara does not blow the rubbish into Cairo as I said  it might do sometimes 

All that aside would it not be for your helpful information (and insight - you know what I am on about ..shukran...) I could have found myself in a FAR worse situation and this place has been and continues to be life changing for me, for that I am very grateful..

We are all real people with emotions and lives behind these posts and I am really happy to hear you are going to somewhere better :clap2: because I love happy endings...

I am glad you are sticking on to helm the post and I will keep you updated on my misadventures when I am over there - :spit:

We should call this place the "bus stop" we all meet to talk, some of us get on the bus and some of us get back off and you also get weirdos on the bus as well who you have to throw off


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG... I am still leaving but I may have to return in January as the person who was supposed to be taking over my position has been diverted to another post....


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> OMG... I am still leaving but I may have to return in January as the person who was supposed to be taking over my position has been diverted to another post....


Ye but the return in January is livable with when you know it is not for good.....your day will come.....eventually :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I know Pat... but I am packed up and ready to go now lol
I can say no I will not do it but I am a responsible person and I do not want to let my employers down by leaving them in the lurch, I am busy looking through a pile of c.vs that I had been originally sent but of course it's also the time of year.. who would want come out here weeks before Christmas?

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I know Pat... but I am packed up and ready to go now lol
> I can say no I will not do it but I am a responsible person and I do not want to let my employers down by leaving them in the lurch, I am busy looking through a pile of c.vs that I had been originally sent but of course it's also the time of year.. who would want come out here weeks before Christmas?
> 
> Maiden


Not me.....that's for sure


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol it's official... I will be back after Christmas until my replacement is available


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol it's official... I will be back after Christmas until my replacement is available


On the bright side Maiden your gonna have great Christmas! Least they didn't steal that from you!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol it's official... I will be back after Christmas until my replacement is available


I thought it might be MI5 you work for but the wages are too low for you Maiden 

Intelligence Officer	14.12.2010	London	£24,750 

(Off the MI5 career's page)

I was going to apply but I get confused at the best of times


----------

